
Ask HN: How many daily visits to HN? - tmaly
Are there some stats on how many daily users visit Hackernews?
======
mod
This is a starting point, without exact figures:
[http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/ycombinator.com](http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/ycombinator.com)

~~~
0942v8653
I like how it drops down at the beginning of the year when people make new
year's resolutions but then climbs right back up.

------
ronreiter
[https://www.similarweb.com/website/news.ycombinator.com#over...](https://www.similarweb.com/website/news.ycombinator.com#overview)

